# Vodka



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

So, I have been doing some research on Reef keeping, thinking to make a move in that direction at some point in the future, and have noticed that Reefers are big on dosing Vodka as a source of carbon to reduce NO3 and PO4. The off shoot of this is that "nuisence" algae is able to be kept well under control, or even eliminated...

Anyone have any ideas or experience dosing Vodka into FW (planted) tanks?? Given that it is basically just ethanol (carbon) and water, could this be a cheap alternative to Excel?


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

Something like this came up before. I can't remeber where. 

But if it redues NO3 and PO4, then don't use it in a planted tank. Because remeber besides co2, it needs the N and P


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, the N and P is needed, but excessive levels lead to algal problems, hence why we OD with Excel...

Had thought I'd seen this come up somewhere before, also, but a Search of this forum turned up no results that I could see...


----------



## ErioLover (Apr 30, 2009)

No not excessive leves of N and P cause algae, unblance of nutrients is what causes algae. 

As long as the high leves of N and P are balanced along with high lighting and co2, algae is kept at bay. 

Are you sugesting that excel lowers N and P? Maybe thats the Australian version of excel but the ones I use is because of the glut. Its toxic to aquatic life. And algae is more senstive to the glut. than other plants hence why it acts as and algaecide. Also the decay of it provides co2 for the carbon source.

But hey you can always try giving ur tanks a shot of vodka and report back.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Why would you waste vodka like that? On to more serious things, eriolover is right. Usually the imbalance of nutrients and excess ammonia(i.e. decaying plant or animal matter) is what leads to algae. Also, the imbalance of ferts to lights to co2 is another cause. Once you fix all that, there should be nearly no algae to speak of.


----------



## addicted2reefin (Oct 2, 2009)

as a reefer myself, and dosing vodka in my tank, the premise behind adding vodka is to reduce No3 and Po4. The way they are eliminated in a reeftank is much different than a planted tank. Bassically the vodka(carbon) is supposed to boost bacteria, whih are then extracted by a protein skimmer, the bacteria eat no3 and po4. i would try it out. the vodka itself doesnt directly reduce no3 and po4. i have tried it for a few days but discontinued due to forgetting.


----------

